# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > مقالات مرتبط با Delphi/Win32 > مقاله: ایجاد امنیت و برقراری ارتباط با SQL Server (در دلفی)

## Pr0grammer

یک برنامه کاربردی معمولا دارای یک Database برای ذخیره و بازیابی اطلاعات می باشد و معمولاً پس از تجزيه و تحليل اولیه، ابتدا اقدام به طراحي پايگاهداده يا همان Database با      نرم افزار مناسب مي شود؛ سپس طراحی برنامه با زبان برنامه نويسي مناسب و نرم افزارهای موجود، انجام مي شود .
یکی از مهمترین صورتهای مدیریت یک پایگاه داده مراقبت کردن از داده ها یا اطلاعات آن می باشد. شما به عنوان طراح یک نرم افزار باید تضمین کنید که اطلاعات نرم افزارتان به راحتی قابل دسترس سایرین نباشد و به اصلاح امنیت نرم افزارتان حفظ شود. در این مقاله قصد داریم که یکی از روش های استفاده از امنیت اطلاعات در پایگاه داده SQL Server Express را با محیط  برنامه نویسیDelphi   شرح دهیم.

برای مشاهده ادامه مقاله به لینک زیر مراجعه  کنید :
مقاله : http://www.4shared.com/file/25464680...ty_In_SQL.html
نمونه : http://www.4shared.com/file/25464983...QL_Sample.html

*توجه :*
* این مقال فقط مربوط به SQL 2005 بوده و در ورژن 2000 و 2008 ابل اجرا  نیست!
* این روش تنها در صورتی قابل استفاده است که مطمئن باشید در سیستم مقصد،  بجز برنامه شما برنامه ی دیگری به SQL متصل نیست.
* با اجرای دستورات این مقاله، حتی اگه کاربر در حالت Windows  Authentication وارد SQL شوید، هیچ گونه دسترسی به دیتابیس های پایگاه داده  را در اختیار نخواهید داشت.

امیدوارم به درد دوستان برنامه نویس بخوره...
موفق باشید/

----------


## pad_kay

با تشكر از شما 
سوالي كه پيش مي ياد اينه
آيا با كپي كردن ديتابس در سيستم ديگه امكان دسترسي به اون وجود دارد يا خير ؟

----------


## Pr0grammer

> با تشكر از شما 
> سوالي كه پيش مي ياد اينه
> آيا با كپي كردن ديتابس در سيستم ديگه امكان دسترسي به اون وجود دارد يا خير ؟


فایل های mdf و ldf درSQL Server Enterprise Manager که قابل دسترسی نیستند! اما همونطور که میدونید این فایل ها در SQL Server Express قایل دسترسی هستند! برای جلوگیری از دسترسی کاربران به این فایلها، می تونید از روش های مختلفی مثه تنظیم Security مربوط به Folder برنامه تون استفاده کنید...

موفق باشید/

----------


## sotoodeh m

براي امنيت اطلاعات در ورژن 2000 چكار كنيم؟

----------

